# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  1-قانون اتحادى رقم (11) لسنة 1976 فى شأن السلحة النارية والذخائر والمتفجرات بالامارات

## هيثم الفقى

مادة 41                          
على كل من يقتني أو يحوز أو يحمل سلاحاً أو مادة متفجرة عند صدور هذا القانون أن يتقدم بطلب إلى سلطة الترخيص لترخيص ما لديه وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون .  ويعاقب من يخالف أحكام هذه المادة بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها بالمادة (35) من هذا القانون.                                 


مادة 42                          
على كل من يتجر بالأسلحة النارية والذخائر والمتفجرات عند نفاذ هذا القانون أن :- أ - يتقدم بطلب إلى سلطة الترخيص للترخيص له بممارسة مهنته وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.  ب - يلحق بطلبه خلال مدة أقصاها شهر اعتبارا من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون كشفاً وافياً يبين فيه ما لديه من أسلحة وذخائر ومتفجرات مع ذكر لأنواعها ومصادرها والمكان أو الأمكنة التي تحفظ بها .  ج - أن يعدل أوضاعه وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ولما تتطلبه اللوائح والأوامر الصادرة بذلك ويعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام هذه المادة بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها بالمادة (37) من هذا القانون                                   


مادة 43                          
باستثناء قوات الدفاع وقوات الشرطة والأمن الاتحادية والمحلية، على كافة المؤسسات والهيئات الحكومية التي يتطلب عملها أو عمل من تتعاقد معهم لتنفيذ أعمالها اقتناء أو حيازة المتفجرات أن :- أ - تتقدم إلى سلطة الترخيص خلال مدة أقصاها شهر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون بكشف مفصل يتضمن بيان نوع وكمية ومصدر تلك المواد وأمكنة حفظها .  ب - اسم الخبير المعتمد لصيانة وحفظ ما لديها أو لدى المتعاقدين معها أو صور عن الوثائق الثبوتية التي تزكي خبرته في هذا المجال.                                  


مادة 44                          
يصرف بدل فاقد للترخيص الضائع وفقاً للشروط والأوضاع المقررة باللوائح والأوامر الصادرة بذلك.                               


مادة 45                          
يستوفي عن التراخيص المراد إصدارها الرسوم المبينة في الجدول الملحق بهذا القانون

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 35                          
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز شهراً وبغرامه لا تزيد على مائة وخمسين درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يخالف أحكام المواد 7، 8، 23.                                

مادة 36                          
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن أسبوع ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامه لا تقل عن مائة وخمسين درهم ولا تجاوز ثلاثين ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من حاز أو اقتنى أو حمل بدون ترخيص: أ- سلاحا ناريا. ب- مادة متفجرة. و يقضي الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة بمصادرة السلاح و المتفجرات المضبوطة.                                  

مادة 37                          
كل من اتجر وبدون ترخيص بالأسلحة النارية والذخائر والمتفجرات يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تزيد عن عشر سنوات وغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف درهم ولا تزيد على مائة ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ويقضي الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة بمصادرة السلاح والمتفجرات المضبوطة.                                    

مادة 38                          
كل من خالف أحكام المواد 26، 29، 30 من هذا القانون يعاقب بالحبس لمدة أقصاها ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامه لا تقل عن خمسمائة درهم، ويجوز للمحكمة أن تحكم بإلغاء الترخيص.                                

مادة 39                          
فيما عدا المخالفات والعقوبات الواردة بنص خاص في هذا القانون يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام هذا القانون واللوائح والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً له بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز شهراً وبغرامه لا تقل عن مائة وخمسون درهماً أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.                                    

مادة 40                          
لا تخل العقوبات المقررة بمقتضى هذا القانون بما تنص عليه القوانين الأخرى من عقوبات أشد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 13                          
مع مراعاة أحكام هذا القانون لمواطني الدولة دون غيرهم أن يحتفظوا في منازلهم بالبنادق والمسدسات اللازمة لاستعمالهم الذاتي مع قدر من الذخيرة المستعملة للسلاح بما يفي لغرض الدفاع عن النفس ويشترط أن يكون المواطن حاصلاً على ترخيص اقتناء من سلطة الترخيص.                         


مادة 14                          
كل من بحوزته ترخيص اقتناء سلاح لا يحق له حمله والتجول به ما لم يكن حاصلاً على ترخيص بذلك أو مصرحاً له وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.                               


مادة 15                          
أ- يقدم طلب الترخيص على النموذج المُعد لذلك مرفقاً به المستندات والشهادات اللازمة للتحقق من عدم توافر سبب من أسباب الحظرالمنصوص عليها في المادة (12) من هذا القانون وثلاث صور شمسيه حديثه لطالب الترخيص . ب - لا يجوز النظر في أي طلب غير مستوف للشهادات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة على أنه في حالة عدم وجود شهادة ميلاد للطالب يحدد السن بمعرفة الجهة الطبية المختصة كلما كان ظاهر حالته لا يدل على أنه تجاوز سن الواحد والعشرين .                          


مادة 16                          
يعفى من الحصول على الترخيص باقتناء وحمل الأسلحة :- أ - حكام الإمارات الأعضاء في الدولة وأولياء عهدهم.  ب - أعضاء السلكين الدبلوماسي والقنصلي للدول الأخرى بشرط المعاملة بالمثل .  وعلى المشمولين بأحكام هذه المادة إخطار سلطة الترخيص مفصلاً بالأسلحة الموجودة لديهم وكميات ذخائرها خلال شهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون وكل تغيير يطرأ على ذلك يجب إعلام سلطة الترخيص به خلال شهر من تاريخ وقوعه.                          


مادة 17                          
لا يجوز الترخيص للشخص باقتناء أو حمل أكثر من قطعة سلاح واحدة ومع ذلك يجوز للوزير إذا توافرت لديه المبررات التي يراها كافية الترخيص للشخص بأكثر من قطعة سلاح واحدة.                          


مادة 18                          
على المرخص له الاحتفاظ بالترخيص الصادر له وإبرازه وتقديمه فوراً كلما طلب منه ذلك من لهم الحق في الإطلاع من رجال الشرطة والأمن.                              


مادة 19                          
لا يجوز حمل الأسلحة النارية والتجول بها إلا لمن يأتي :- أ- حكام الإمارات الأعضاء في الدولة وأولياء عهدهم .  ب - رجال قوى الدفاع والشرطة والأمن . ج - الحراس التابعين لقوى الشرطة والأمن . د - الموظفين والمستخدمين الذين يسلم لهم السلاح بحكم وظيفتهم أو عملهم . هـ -الحائزين على ترخيص بحمل السلاح وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون .                          


مادة 20                          
باستثناء المشمولين بأحكام المادة 19/أ، ب، ج، د لا يجوز حمل السلاح الناري والتجول به ولو كان مرخصاً وذلك في الأماكن الآتية :- أ -داخل الأماكن والمحلات العامة . ب - في أي حفل سواء كان حفلاً عاماً أو خاصاً أو رسمياً .                         


مادة 21                          
يعتبر الترخيص باقتناء السلاح أو حمله منتهياً في الحالات الآتية :- أ- الوفاة.  ب - تسليم السلاح لآخر. ج - فقدان السلاح. د - توافر أي حالة من الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 12 من هذا القانون .                          


مادة 22                          
يجب إعلام سلطة الترخيص أو أقرب مقر شرطة عن كل سلاح يفقد من صاحبه وذلك خلال مدة أقصاها أربعة وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ العلم بفقدانه.                                    


مادة 23                          
إذا توفى صاحب السلاح المرخص أو فقد أهليته لأي سبب من الأسباب وجب على الوريث أو الولي أو الوصي أو القيّم أو أحد أفراد أسرته إبلاغ سلطة الترخيص أو إحدى دوائر الشرطة والأمن بواقع الحال وذلك خلال مدة أقصاها أسبوع واحد من تاريخ الوفاة أو فقدان الأهلية.  وعليه أن يستصدر ترخيصاً بذلك أو يتصرف به لآخر مصرح له به وذلك خلال شهرين من تاريخ الوفاة أو فقدان الأهلية                                
مادة 24                          
لا يجوز لسلطة الترخيص أن تمنح ترخيصاً لصنع أو تصدير الأسلحة والذخائر والمتفجرات إلا بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء.                               


مادة 25                          
على طالب الترخيص للاتجار (صنع، إصلاح، بيع، استيراد، تصدير) أن يتقيد بالشروط التي تحددها سلطة الترخيص بموجب الأوامر التي يصدرها الوزير المختص بذلك تنفيذاً لأحكام هذا القانون.                           


مادة 26                          
على التاجر الذي حكم بإلغاء ترخيصه أو اعتبر منتهياً أو رفض تجديده لأي سبب يسأل عنه أن يبادر إلى بيع ما لديه إلى تاجر آخر مرخص له بالاتجار، وذلك خلال مدة أقصاها شهر واحد اعتبارا من تاريخ إلغاء الرخصة أو اعتبارها منتهية أو رفض تجديدها وإذا لم يتم البيع خلال المدة المقررة لأسباب خارجة عن إرادة التاجر فللوزير تمديد المدة لفترة أقصاها شهرين ولا يحول هذا الإجراء دون ملاحقة التاجر وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. ويسري حكم المادة (10) من هذا القانون على كل من اعتبر ترخيصه منتهياً أو رفض تجديده لسبب لا يسأل عنه                                


مادة 27                          
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (15) من هذا القانون يقدم طلب الترخيص على النموذج المعد لذلك مرفقاً به ثلاث صور شمسية حديثه للطالب.                              


مادة 28                          
على التاجر المرخص له بالاتجار أن يحتفظ لديه بسجلات وفق ما تقرره الأنظمة الصادرة بذلك يدون فيها كافة التفصيلات المتعلقة ببيان:  أ - ما صنعه . ب - ما استورده أو اشتراه.  ج - ما صدره أو باعه أو أصلحه.  د - ما يحويه محله من موجودات.                         


مادة 29                          
أ - لا يجوز للتاجر المرخص أن يبيع أو يسلم إلى آخر أية مادة من المواد التي يتجر بها ما لم يكن لدى الآخر ترخيصاً بذلك صادراً عن سلطة الترخيص مبيناً فيه النوع والكمية المصرح بها .  ب - على التاجر أن يسجل لديه اسم المشتري ورقم الترخيص وتاريخه وكمية ونوع المواد المباعة.  ج - يحرر التاجر شهادة موقعة منه يعطيها للمشتري تثبت أنه باعة المواد المبينة بالترخيص المشار إليه .                              


مادة 30                          
على التاجر إبراز السجلات التي يحتفظ بها إلى مندوب سلطة الترخيص مرة كل أربعة أشهر في اليوم الذي تحدده هذه السلطة لانتقال مندوبها إلى محل التاجر وعلى هذا المندوب أن يؤشر على السجلات بما يثبت واقعة إبرازها والإطلاع عليها.                                  


مادة 31                          
لأي من رجال الشرطة والأمن المخولين بالتفتيش أن يطلب الإطلاع على أي سجل من السجلات التي يجب الاحتفاظ بها وفقاً لأحكام المادة (28) من هذا القانون .  وله إجراء معاينة وجرد الكمية الموجودة لدى التاجر للتأكد من مطابقتها لما هو وارد بالسجل والتحقيق من توفر احتياطيات الأمن الواجب مراعاتها لحفظ وخزن هذه المواد وفقاً للأنظمة والتعليمات الصادرة بذلك.                                


مادة 32                          
لوزير الداخلية على ضوء من مقتضيات الأمن وسلامة المواطنين أن يكلف أي تاجر بنقل جميع أو بعض ما هو موجود في محل تجارته إلى أي مكان آخر يرى أنه أكثر توفيراً للأمن والسلامة . ولا يحد من هذه الصلاحية كون المكلف يحمل ترخيصها بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون يجيز له اقتناء تلك المواد في ذلك المحل المراد نقلها منه.                           


مادة 33                          
يعتبر الترخيص الصادر بالاتجار منتهياً في الحالات التالية :- أ- نقل ملكية محل الاتجار لآخر . ب- تسرب بعض المواد المصرح الاتجار بها للغير بوجه غير مشروع .  ج- عدم التقيد بالنظم الواجب إتباعها في حفظ السجلات واتخاذ احتياطات الأمن والسلامة.  د- قيام حالة من الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة (12) من هذا القانون . هـ - الوفاة .  ولا يحول اعتبار الترخيص منتهياً دون ملاحقة التاجر وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون .                                


مادة 34                          
مع مراعاة قوانين الإرث والتصرف بأموال فاقدي الأهلية المعمول بها ونص المادة 26 من هذا القانون على خلف التاجر أو فاقد الأهلية وريثاً كان أو ولياً أو وصياً أو قيماً إبلاغ سلطة الترخيص بواقع الحال والمبادرة إلى بيع موجودات محل الاتجار خلال المدة التي يحددها الوزير بقرار يصدر منه وذلك ما لم يستصدر أحد الورثة ترخيصاً طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 1 يكون للألفاظ والعبارات أينما وردت في هذا القانون المعاني المبينة إزاء كل منها ما لم يقتضي سياق النص معنى آخر مغايراً :-
أ- الدولة : دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.
ب - سلاح : كل سلاح ناري مهما كان نوعه وكل جزء منه أو قطعة من قطع غياره. 
ج -سلاح ناري : يشمل البنادق والمسدسات والمدافع الرشاشة بكافة أنواعها .
د - المدافع الرشاشة : تشمل كل سلاح ناري يطلق بضغطة واحدة قذيفة أو أكثر دون حاجة إلى إعادة تجهيز أقسام الإطلاق .
هـ - المتفجرات : تعني جميع المواد المتفجرة مهما كان نوعها وآلات تفجيرها والكبسولة والعتاد والمحاليل المتفجرة مثل النيتروجلسرين.
و - اتجار : تعنـي البيع والشراء والاستيراد والتصدير والصنع والإصلاح .
ز - الوزير : وزير الداخلية أو وزير الدولة للشئون الداخلية وتعنـي أيضاً وزير الدفاع لأغراض إصدار رخص استيراد الأسلحة النارية والذخائر . 
ج - سلطة الترخيص : تعنـي السلطة التي يخولها الوزير صلاحية إصدار التراخيص وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون
مادة 2                            
لا يجوز لأي شخص طبيعي أو معنوي أن يقتني أو يحمل أو يتجر أو يتصرف بأية صورة من الصور في أي سلاح ناري أو ذخائر أو مواد متفجرة إلا إذا كان حاصلاً على ترخيص بذلك صادراً من سلطة الترخيص طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون .  ويستثنى من الحكم المتقدم قوى الدفاع والشرطة والأمن في الدولة بالنسبة للأسلحة النارية والذخائر والمتفجرات اللازمة لاستعمالها.                                 


مادة 3                            
على السلطات المختصة في قوى الدفاع والشرطة والأمن المستثناة طبقاً للمادة السابقة أن تتقدم إلى سلطة الترخيص للحصول على إذن عدم ممانعة كلما رغبت في استيراد أي مادة من المواد المشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون لاستعمالها.                          


مادة 4                            
تصدر تراخيص استيراد الأسلحة النارية والذخائر عن سلطة الترخيص بوزارة الدفاع طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.                                 


مادة 5                            
تصدر التراخيص شخصية باسم من صدرت لصالحة وفي حدود ما رخص به وتكون مقيدة بالنسبة للاتجار بالمحال التي صدرت التراخيص لمزاولة الاتجار فيها، وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز التنازل عن الترخيص أو انتقاله إلى الغير.                              


مادة 6                            
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون تصدر تراخيص اقتناء الأسلحة النارية والذخائر والمتفجرات وحملها وحيازتها والاتجار فيها عن سلطة الترخيص وذلك خلال مدة أقصاها شهرين من تاريخ تقديم الطلب، ويعتبر فوات هذه المدة دون إصدار الترخيص بمثابة قرار برفضه. وتكون التراخيص لمدة سنة ميلادية واحدة ويجوز تجديدها سنة فسنة ولسلطة الترخيص رفض منح الترخيص أو التجديد أو تقيده بأي قيد لاعتبارات تراها داعية لذلك دون أن تكون ملزمة بتسبيب قرارها.                                 


مادة 7                            
يقدم طلب تجديد الترخيص خلال مدة أقصاها ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ انتهاء مدته وفي حالة انقضاء هذه المدة دون التقدم بطلب التجديد يلاحق المخالف وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ما لم يبد أسباباً جديه تقبلها سلطة الترخيص.                                


مادة 8                            
يجوز بقرار من الوزير المختص سحب تراخيص اقتناء الأسلحة النارية والذخائر والمتفجرات وحملها والاتجار فيها قبل انتهاء مدتها كلما اقتضت اعتبارات الأمن ذلك، وعلى من سحب منه الترخيص أن يضع تحت يد سلطة الترخيص كل ما يكون في حوزته أو محله من أسلحة نارية وذخائر ومتفجرات ومعدات وآلات متصلة بها وسجلات.                         


مادة 9                            
التراخيص التي يتم سحبها وفقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة يعاد العمل بها عند زوال الأسباب التي دعت إلى السحب دون حاجة إلى تقديم طلب بذلك . أما إذا انقضت مدتها أثناء فترة سحبها فعلى المرخص لهم بموجبها التقدم بطلبات لتجديدها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.                           


مادة 10                          
إذا تجاوزت مدة سحب الترخيص ثلاثة أشهر كان على سلطة الترخيص إن تمكن المسحوب منه الترخيص من التصرف فيما يكون بحوزته من أسلحه وذخائر ومتفجرات وذلك في المدة التي تحددها لذلك أو تعوضه بما يعادل قيمة تلك الموجودات بسعر التكلفة.                          


مادة 11                          
تصدر التراخيص على النماذج المعدة لذلك وتدون البيانات الواردة فيها بسجلات تحفظ لدى سلطة الترخيص.                         


مادة 12                          
يحظر منح التراخيص للأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم بعد :- أ- الأشخاص الذين أدينوا في جريمة من جرائم الاعتداء على النفس أو المال . ب - المشردون والمشتبه فيهم والموضوعين تحت رقابة الشرطة . ج - الأشخاص الذين أدينوا بحمل السلاح في جريمة استعمل فيها السلاح . د - الأشخاص الذين أصيبوا بمرض عقلي أو نفسي. هـ -الاشخاص الذين تقل سنهم عن احدى و عشرين سنة ميلادية. و - الأشخاص المدمنون على تعاطي الخمور والمخدرات والعقاقير الخطرة

----------

